# 20 week scan



## Emmal31 (Sep 22, 2009)

I had my 20 week scan yesterday all is well with baby I found out after an hour of the woman trying to see between the baby's legs that I'm having a little girl I am really pleased because I wanted a girl first!  well done to those of you who guessed right

xxx


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2009)

awww hey there emma thats great news on the scan so pleased all is well , oh dam i guessed  boy  x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2009)

Good news Emma! I got it right! Have you thought of a name yet? How about Rapunzel - always thought that would be a great name for a girl


----------



## Bicardigirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats Emma, I gave birth to my first child (a daughter too) in June


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations !!!! aww a little girl , my friend had her scan last week and is having a girl too


----------



## allisonb (Sep 23, 2009)

Fantastic news Emma, you must be very happy.  Congratulations xxx

Allison x


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you all for your messages. Yes northerner i've got two names in mind at the minute Amy or Jessica I'm leaning more towards Jessica at the minute I think but I won't be picking a name until she's been born and i've seen what she looks like xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> thank you all for your messages. Yes northerner i've got two names in mind at the minute Amy or Jessica I'm leaning more towards Jessica at the minute I think but I won't be picking a name until she's been born and i've seen what she looks like xx



Not Rapunzel then?  Amy and Jessica are both lovely names! You can give her both names!


----------



## allisonb (Sep 24, 2009)

Awww....my first daughter is called Amy, lovely name.

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Not Rapunzel then?  Amy and Jessica are both lovely names! You can give her both names!



Not Rapunzel sorry  I was thinking I could use one of the names as her middle name actually - great minds think alike  I think they are both nice girly names x


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 24, 2009)

allisonb said:


> Awww....my first daughter is called Amy, lovely name.
> 
> Ax



It is a lovely name, will you be finding out the sex of your little one? x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> Not Rapunzel sorry  I was thinking I could use one of the names as her middle name actually - great minds think alike  I think they are both nice girly names x



Don't know what your surname is Emma, but make sure it doesn't spell something - like J.A.M. or J.A.B.!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 24, 2009)

love the name ami and annabella both great names


----------



## allisonb (Sep 24, 2009)

Emmal31 said:


> It is a lovely name, will you be finding out the sex of your little one? x




Yes will definitely be finding out the sex of mine.  Have two girls and a boy at the moment, my son is the 'middle' child so has an older sister and a younger one so he's keen for it to be a boy this time, although says he'll settle for a kitten if it's not!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Emma,

Great news about the good scan result! Congrats! 

It's such a relief seeing them wriggling around on the screen, isn't it?!  When I had the 20 wk scan with my first, he wouldn't let them get a proper look at his mouth (for the cleft lip check i guess)...every time the sonographer tried to get a look he'd shove his hand in his mouth like he knew exactly what was going on, cheeky little rascal!   (He's not changed!)

Anyway, hope everything continues smoothly.

All the best,

Twitchy


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Don't know what your surname is Emma, but make sure it doesn't spell something - like J.A.M. or J.A.B.!!



It's Lyne - we've already made sure the names don't make up silly initials


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 25, 2009)

allisonb said:


> Yes will definitely be finding out the sex of mine.  Have two girls and a boy at the moment, my son is the 'middle' child so has an older sister and a younger one so he's keen for it to be a boy this time, although says he'll settle for a kitten if it's not!



well that might be a little hard to give him  what would you and your partner like?


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Emma! Great news!

I think Northener should check his blood sugar- Rapunzel?????!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 25, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Great news about the good scan result! Congrats!
> 
> ...



Thank you twitchy  it is I swear they know exactly whats happening x


----------

